# sucanat



## clownman (Jan 22, 2007)

put 60ml of sucanat in 15 gal tank *forgot to warm it up before hand!!!!*  water seems real cloudy with stuff floating in it.. prolly the sugars right? anything to worry about?


----------



## Brouli (Jan 22, 2007)

dammm make sure you sturn it very well so all of it is not going to be in place 
(15 min sturn )


----------



## Brouli (Jan 23, 2007)

it all good thanks for mail


----------

